# cub cadet 7205



## weekendfarmer1 (May 7, 2012)

Hi, Can anyone give me suggestions on why my cub cadet tractor will not start. It turns over great, but will not fire up. So far I have replaced the glow plugs, changed the fuel filter , bled the lines to the manifold, and still no luck! I should mention that occasionally ,after bleeding the lines, it starts. It seems like a fuel pickup issue to me. How do I tell if the fuel pump, and/or delivery system is okay? Thanks for the help!


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

Are the glow plugs getting 12 volts when you turn the key? Do you smell fuel coming from the exhaust after cranking? It could be the glow plug controller.


----------

